# I'm finding more about cat!



## Mickey (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi there,

1. Glad to find this cat forum in the Internet world . 

2. I'm not a cat owner yet but am trying to find out more before getting one. Cat ownership is a lifetime commitment, better be sure than to regret later. Anyway, I've posted a few questions and here it goes: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=253

Regards.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad to see that your not rushing into adopting an animal like so many people do. Let us know if you do adopt a kitty.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the cat forum.


----------

